# GoodWill Finds -- show me yours!



## Luv2Soap (Mar 11, 2015)

I headed over to GoodWill during lunch to see if I could pickup anything to support my new soap making addiction   Sure enough...found these two cute molds!







This one I think I'll use for embeds. 
Each space is about 5” long and ½” wide. 






Here’s the other one. There are mittens and snowmen. I thought this would be super-cute soaps because the openings are all about 2” x 3” (cupcake size).  
What super finds have you gotten from GoodWill, garage sales or the dollar stores? I’d love to see them!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 11, 2015)

No photos, but I once got 8 ounces of jojoba oil and 8 oz of macadamia oil in Brambleberry bottles for $2 each at Salvation Army. Other finds are silicone ramekins, Salad Shooter (aka soap shooter), stick blenders and crockpot.


----------



## TRBeck (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm still using the $5 crockpot I got from Goodwill when I decided to start soaping. I now use it mainly for test batches of shave soap or HP; I've got other vessels for most things. I have picked up a few odds and ends like spoons but nothing major.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks like you've been doing some GoodWill hunting, eh?  Eh?

I'll just leave quietly.........................


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 11, 2015)

My two soaping crockpots (a matching pair!) were each bought at a different Savers' location. Also from savers are my soaping stick blender, lye-water mixing jug, and my star- and bottle-shaped silicone molds (ice cube trays).


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 11, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Looks like you've been doing some GoodWill hunting, eh?  Eh?
> 
> I'll just leave quietly.........................



Lol!!

I haven't had much luck when I've looked. Only thing I've found for soap was an insert for my crockpot, $2.


----------



## Susie (Mar 11, 2015)

I discovered that giving soap to the nice ladies that work at the thrift store with my phone number, and promises of more soap did wonders to get me what I needed.  I still paid $ for them, but at least I got a phone call to go get it when they got them.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Mar 11, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Looks like you've been doing some GoodWill hunting, eh? Eh?
> 
> I'll just leave quietly.........................


 
Haha! Yes...I'm stalking the two GoodWill stores in the area regularly now


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 11, 2015)

I got an awesome silicone square cake pan with wire frame and lid. It will do a slab of soap 2-4 lbs, and the edges just need a bit of a trim to be straight up and down. Its my go-to mold for when I want a layered look, or 2 inch cubes, or just a big old slab of soap like laundry soap. I think it cost me all of $4


----------



## cerelife (Mar 11, 2015)

A pair of gooseneck lamps for my lightbox for $6 each, a few backup stick blenders for a couple of bucks, and some cute molds.
And I grab every pretty basket I see! I spray paint them in 'my' colors and they make great gift baskets/ displays


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Mar 12, 2015)

I love my local salvation army stores. So far I've gotten a 7 quart crockpot,  stick blender, tons of silicone molds--lots of Wilton embed molds (pumpkins, flowers, eggs) My favorite mold find was the Wilton mold with mini loafs in it. Great for testing out  colors and fragrances.  Gonna head to the one  next door to where I'm donating plasma right now to see what new goodies I can find.


----------



## JuneP (Mar 12, 2015)

I got a crockpot at the Salvation Army for $5, and at Good Will I got a couple of smart ware  silicone baking pans for a few dollars each. One is a bread pan size and the other is a large rectangle with it's own metal basket to hold the form. I think this would be good  for a column swirl, etc.
Our local Salvation Army has a much better, and larger selection of everything in the cooking/serving department. Ever since Goodwill hired a new CEO, they've been setting up their stores like gift shops, raising the prices greatly and getting very little in the cooking/kitchen ware section. I don't even like going in there much anymore. I've seen prices higher on some of their used things, than you would pay for the same new item.  I found out that Goodwill accepts everything, so as not to offend the giver; but then throws a lot of it out. So these days if I'm looking for something in particular, I check out the Salvation Army first, even though I have to travel further to get there.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 12, 2015)

Goodwill has been hit or miss for me (mostly miss), but the 99c store is a treasure trove.  I bought this weird funky slatted spoon there the other day.  Immediately thought "SOAP!" and in fact am unsure how else it would be used .  Just used it today to see what would happen, curious what the swirl will be like.

I recently discoverd the Japanese version of the $ store, called Daiso, they have a couple of branches in LA, not sure how many nationwide.  Tons of great stuff there as well.  A little more expensive, $1.50 per item instead of $1, but more interesting stuff.


----------



## newbie (Mar 15, 2015)

I wonder if we have the same spoon, NA! I found one in the dollar store too and immediately picked it up for soaping. I think the one I have is a slight variation on a pasta spoon, for getting pasta out of the pot. Post pics of your swirls, please!


----------



## not_ally (Mar 15, 2015)

Newbie, so annoying, I can't post pictures yet.  My cell phone (Samsung via Metro PCS) apparently has an effed up driver one it that I need to change heaven and earth to replace.  Have a couple of cameras somewhere, have to figure out where they are now that I am wanting to post soaping pics.

This spoon was kind of curvy, slotted along the scoopy side and also had circles cut out below on the top part of the handle, don't know if that makes sense.  The swirls in the soap I made were too undifferentiated - more "starry, starry night" than tigerish, if that conveys anything.  I think that was my fault for pouring too thin, though, I think spoon swirls do better with a medium trace.  Will try again and hopefully have a camera to post results by then.


----------



## Scruffenuff (Mar 17, 2015)

I found my first wooden mold at a Goodwill.  $6 with a cutter even.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow, you guys have great soapy supply Goodwills.  I never find stuff like that, although my almost my entire non-work wardrobe is sourced from the place.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Apr 4, 2015)

I practically live at goodwill, consignment stores and estate sales!  Most of the jewelry I make uses recycled components, so I'm always, always on the hunt.  Even my brand conscious, mall loving 13 year old daughter is a convert.  She finally figured out that the amount I'm willing to spend on her clothing doesn't change- and that she's gonna get a heck of a lot more for her money at a consignment shop than at the mall.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 4, 2015)

I haven't even started soap making yet, but I have been collecting all the equipment I need from charity shops (blender, stainless steel items, silicone molds, digital scales). I have also seen silicone molds in the pound shops. 

We seem to have two types of charity shops here, one where everything is just thrown about with not much organisation, you have to hunt around, but prices are really cheap. The second are more like normal shops everything is set out colour coded and nicely displayed but they charge more than new for some things! Sadly the first type are getting harder to find.

I have seen lots of slow cookers (crock pots) but am resisting that purchase until I get used to CP first, however you can bet when I want one I won't be able to find one :lolno:


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 4, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> I have seen lots of slow cookers (crock pots) but am resisting that purchase until I get used to CP first, however you can bet when I want one I won't be able to find one :lolno:


I was at a soap meetup where we had all brought our crockpots, and the consensus was that the best for soaping was the old style smaller round one rather than the newer huge oval ones. Round is better than oval for more even heating from outside to the middle, and it makes the liquid level deeper to cover the head of the stick blender more easily without having to raise one side. The one we were all jealous of was perhaps 10 inches across and 10 inches deep? (I'm guessing). If you see one like that, buy it now!!


----------



## Susie (Apr 4, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> I have seen lots of slow cookers (crock pots) but am resisting that purchase until I get used to CP first, however you can bet when I want one I won't be able to find one :lolno:



If you find one of the old fashioned round crock pots that are reasonably priced, go ahead and get one.  I can absolutely assure you that you WILL be needing it to rebatch some time in the very near future.   I think every last one of us has had at least one rebatch.  It also comes in very handy during the winter to melt solid oils and/or make liquid soap in.  So, find an old one(the one I use is from 1986, and works fine for soap) that is cheap before you need to rush out and buy a new one later.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 4, 2015)

I like to go to Savers around here.  I've found stickblenders (I have Hamilton Beach blenders, four of them, one I found there, plus a Braun, which I hear is a workhorse) crockpots, stainless steel frothing pitchers, and coffee grinders (great for herbs and resins).


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, you are right at some point I will need a slow cooker so best to get a cheap one when I see one. Small round ones are quite common over here (shops sell round as well as oval new). Loving the help from this forum, I would never have considered the advantages of round over oval.


----------

